# ZW95 not really shifting



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife and I just got a couple new Felt bikes on Monday. I've had a couple small issues with my Z85 so far, but 1 was an easy fix, and the other I will try to fix tonight. I'm hoping this issue on my wife's bike is also an easy fix.

She has "Micro.shift integrated shifter/brake levers" on her bike, you can see them in the photo here: ZW95 - Felt Bicycles

On her left hand the big lever moves the chain from the small wheel to the big wheel in the front. The small button moves the chain from the big wheel to the small wheel. The small button works just fine. 

The big lever can be move towards the center of the bike until it clicks, and it will click three times depending on how far you move it, then it doesn't move anymore. I would assume that the derailleur should move the chain from the small wheel to the big wheel at some point during these three clicks, but it doesn't. She has to do a complete push (all 3 clicks), let the lever go, and then push it again until it clicks 2 more times just to get it to shift.

I've never seen a bike need 2 pushes on the shift lever to get it to shift. Just holding the lever out there at the 3rd click spot doesn't do it on the first push, at first I thought she was just letting go too quickly, but nope. It needs 2 pushes. 

This can't be right... can it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm more familiar with Shimano's STI's, but if you're hearing 5 clicks before a shift that leads me to believe the shifter is double/ triple compatible and/ or isn't set up correctly. 

Some of the clicks you hear are 'trimming'. Meaning, when executed, they allow the FD to move slightly to minimize chain rub. Even so, you should be able to execute a shift with one sweep of the left shifter.

I'd take the bike back to the LBS, describe the problem and once it's corrected, ask that they demonstrate the left shifter operation.


----------

